# 64 gto front end kit



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

Can someone tell me what the difference is in the 64 kit. Manufacturer is asking me if i have a 7/8 or 13/16 center link. If i am ordering a new kit what is the difference it its one or the other
Thanks
Gene


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lilgto64 said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is in the 64 kit. Manufacturer is asking me if i have a 7/8 or 13/16 center link. If i am ordering a new kit what is the difference it its one or the other
> Thanks
> Gene


Gene

One of the few options for the 64 GTO package was a shock absorber that attached to the center link. I would assume the thicker 7/8 link would have been used with the GTO option. The 13/16th link was more than likely used for the tempest and lemans.


----------

